# 2006 polaries ranger



## daboys (Aug 7, 2009)

Does anybody know a good mechanic who works on polaries rangers?


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

Call Fred - 281-723-2556. You can take it to his shop in Brookshire or he can come to you. Not too much he doesn't know about Jet skis, motorcycles, etc.


----------

